# 8 foot lemon shark male



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

lots of bait off the beaches still. big huge schools of tarpon in the mid to upper 100lb range gulping air. water was clear and cold because of the west wind. first shark was small but mine was decent. its a male or else the girth would have been bigger on it. we measured it near the 8 feet mark. had other hits but the sharks really like taking the bait for a ways before swallowing it. 










the video:






the bait from thursday:










the bait from friday:















oh yeah here is the nurse shark from thursday:















one more vid from a few weeks back. the weed was really bad like in the previous report so hopefully it made it through safely.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

nice!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Getting em real good brother! Sweet job!


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing in your successes!
catch 'em up.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

great sharks are those on casted baits or yakked ?


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

tigershark said:


> great sharks are those on casted baits or yakked ?


it was caught on tld so yeah lol i yakked it out.


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

went today and hooked a big nurse and had a lemon shark pick up the bait. over all it was slow.


----------

